# Plastic wallets / pockets



## carriehhh

Hi everyone! I'm looking for the Russian translation of plastic wallets/pockets. In BrEng they go by several different names - they're the transparent plastic sheaths that go inside ringbinders/folders, holding and protecting paper. I thought about using папка but I don't think it's very accurate.

Can anyone help?

Much appreciated!


----------



## Maroseika

Maybe just файл.


----------



## morzh

No,. he is talking about plastic cover for binders.

Maybe "прозрачная суперобложка"?

Если речь идет о прозрачных карманах в портмоне, они так и называются "пластиковые карманы" (для прав или карточек)


Carriehhh:

Your description is extremely vague. It would help if you found 1) exact words, 2) maybe images.


----------



## Maroseika

morzh said:


> No,. he is talking about plastic cover for binders.


Are you sure?  "transparent plastic sheaths that go inside ringbinders/folders" - isn't it something like this: http://www.google.ru/imgres?imgurl=...%D1%8B&um=1&hl=ru&newwindow=1&sa=N&tbs=isch:1 (папка-регистратор).


----------



## morzh

Ну, он же не о самой папке говорит, а о прозрачном кармане внутри. Да, конечно, не суперобложка, если внутри.

"Файл" - это непереведенный синоним "папки", в общем-то. Означают они одно и тоже, просто кому-то надоела "папка" и они говорят "файл".

Но папка внутри папки.....

Карман, может.


----------



## morzh

Я посмотрел Гугл насчет "папки-регистратора" - похоже, многие говорят "прозрачный карман внутри".
"Пластик, толщина 0, 6 мм. Внутренний карман для документов. Формат А4. "


----------



## carriehhh

I'm afraid I can't link because I haven't made enough posts! 

I think the word I'm looking for is карман rather than файл - as I said, there are many different names for them in English and no native English speakers I've asked could agree on a definitive name for them.

карман it is - thank you!


----------



## Maroseika

Файл - который с дырочками, его можно вставлять в папку-регистратор. В общем, пока непонятно, о чем речь.


----------



## morzh

Maroseika said:


> Файл - который с дырочками, его можно вставлять в папку-регистратор. В общем, пока непонятно, о чем речь.



Well, as you can see, native English speakers don't know how to call it either. I wonder if English has a good analog for "3.14-юлина" - in 21 years I never heard a juicy taboo word quite so omni-descriptive.  There are doodah, doo-hickey, thing etc....but this is not at all what's needed.


----------



## Maroseika

morzh said:


> Well, as you can see, native English speakers don't know how to call it either.


Call what? That is the question. Is it really a thingamajig for the ringbinders?


----------



## carriehhh

We say either plastic wallet/sleeve/pocket in the UK. They are very thin, transparent plastic wallets with holes pre-punched down one side and they go inside the ringbinders. 

It's possible to hole-punch paper and put paper directly into a ringbinder, but sometimes it gets ripped or damaged. To protect the paper inside the ringbinder, we first put the paper into a plastic wallet and then clip the wallet into the ringbinder.

Plastic wallets are normally really, really cheap (eg. I just bought 30 for 2 hrivna/25 US cents) and you can buy them in bulk.

Does this make it any clearer?


----------



## Maroseika

carriehhh said:


> Does this make it any clearer?


Yes, we call this thing файл. Or прозрачный файл.
http://www.google.ru/imgres?imgurl=...%D0%BB&um=1&hl=ru&newwindow=1&sa=N&tbs=isch:1


----------



## carriehhh

Thank you very much!

Apologies for the poor description!


----------



## morzh

http://www.metro-office.ru/Catalog5586.aspx

Здесь это называется "прозрачные вкладыши". Правда, объясняется это через слово "файл".

"Прозрачный файл" - ссылок много, но все почему-то - украинские.


----------



## morzh

О! Нашел

http://www.skrepki-da.ru/category/152/

Папка-вкладыш!

http://cleverplus.ru/shop/CID_1011.html

А тут и вовсе "папка файл-вкладыш".

Похоже, русские тоже еще не определились с названием.

Я бы предпочел "*папка-вкладыш*", просто потому, что "папка" все же правильней, чем "файл".


----------



## dec-sev

Agree with Maroseika. If the thing in the picture (post No.12) is what you mean, "файл" is the word you're looking for.





morzh said:


> Здесь это называется "прозрачные вкладыши".


Where is your _Здесь_? 





morzh said:


> Я бы предпочел "*папка-вкладыш*", просто потому, что "папка" все же правильней, чем "файл"


In spite of your preferences we call it just "файл".  I've never heard anybody call it differently, at least here in Sevastopol.


----------



## Valvs

Действительно, на большей части территории России (да и Украины, насколько мне известно) эта штука называется "файл". Варианты - "файлик", "прозрачный файлик", "файл с дырочками" (это для особо непонятливых  )  и т.д.

В некоторых городах Сибири говорят "мультифора". По-моему (хотя не уверен на 100%), это слово произошло от названия компании, которая первой стала поставлять в Сибирь такие файлы. Теперь новосибирцы приезжают в Москву, спрашивают мультифоры, на них смотрят круглыми глазами, и они уезжают из Москвы в убеждении, что москвичи русского языка не знают


----------

